# Child Born Outside Of The UK Father British



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello

I hope someone can help with the below.

British Born guy has married abroad, his wife is still abroad and hasn't applied for Spouse Settlement visa. He has a 1 year old child who was born abroad.

Can the father Register his child as a British Citizen and then apply for a British passport for his child so his child can travel to the UK? If so what is the process and what documents are required?

Many Thanks
KS


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, the child can become a British Citizen. If the child was born before 1 July 2006 please see link below - 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/425980/Chapter_7A.pdf

If the birth happened on or after 1 July 2006, then the child would automatically become a British Citizen by descent, so what you need to do is to apply for a British passport for your child.

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports

Point to note - British passport application from certain overseas countries may take longer.

You can also apply for a Pakistani passport for the child and then go to the local British High Commission to get a certificate of entitlement - 

https://www.gov.uk/right-of-abode/overview


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

HKG3 said:


> Yes, the child can become a British Citizen. If the child was born before 1 July 2006 please see link below -
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/425980/Chapter_7A.pdf
> 
> ...




Thanks

Can the father apply for the child's passport from within the UK or do they need to do that from Pakistan as the child is there?

Also as part of the application will the father and mother need to submit their passports?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The pre- and post-2006 rule change doesn't matter for you as you are married to the child's mother. The old rule existed to prevent children born of British men's one-night-stand claiming British citizenship at a time UK still had extensive deployment of troops globally.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KS7867 said:


> Thanks Can the father apply for the child's passport from within the UK or do they need to do that from Pakistan as the child is there? Also as part of the application will the father and mother need to submit their passports?


The child has to be physically in UK to apply. So the child will need a Pakistani passport with visit visa. 
Usually just birth certificate.


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Joppa said:


> The child has to be physically in UK to apply. So the child will need a Pakistani passport with visit visa.
> Usually just birth certificate.


Thanks Joppa

Just to clarify the child can't apply for a British passport from the UK as he needs to be here physically. Can he apply for a British passport from Pakistan? 

If we apply for the child's Pakistani passport and then apply for Entitlement to Abode he can travel to the UK with the father and then apply for a British Passport from here.

Is it quicker to apply for the Entitlement to Abode?

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just want to further clarify so the child needs a Pakistani passport with a Child Vistor Visa. And when he arrives here apply for British Passport. 

Am I thinking on the right lines?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KS7867 said:


> Thanks Joppa
> 
> Just to clarify the child can't apply for a British passport from the UK as he needs to be here physically. Can he apply for a British passport from Pakistan?
> 
> ...


Yes, he can apply in Pakistan, but someone has been waiting 6-7 months for a child's British passport in Pakistan, so be aware.
Certificate of Entitlement to ROA can be applied in Pakistan. Maybe around 3 weeks. It costs £289.
He can then travel to UK visa-free and apply for British passport in UK.


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry I'm getting confused. whats the difference between ROA and Vistor visa or are they the same? If they are different which is easier to apply for? 

Can the application for ROA be completed from the UK online?


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry will they need to pay the NHS fee as part of the ROA application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ROA and visit visa are totally different. Right of Abode means the holder has unrestricted right to enter and live in UK, nowadays given to British citizens who don't hold British passport. Visit visa is for foreign national wanting to enter UK temporarily. No IHS fee payable for either ROA or visit visa.


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Joppa 

I've been looking on the government website for ROA. If you apply within the UK it takes up to 6 Months to get a decision. So I'm assuming applying from outside of the UK would take longer.

As the child in born to a British parent is it not better to apply for a British passport because it also takes up to 6 months.

I don't know they should go the Right to Abode or apply for a British passport directly. Any suggestions?

Thanks
KS


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Joppa said:


> The pre- and post-2006 rule change doesn't matter for you as you are married to the child's mother. The old rule existed to prevent children born of British men's one-night-stand claiming British citizenship at a time UK still had extensive deployment of troops globally.


Joppa

You are right. Sorry I missed the point that the OP said he is married.


----------

